
We upgrade the OS of 80k appliances every two weeks - binwiederhier
https://datto.engineering/post/how-we-upgrade-thousands-of-appliances-every-two-weeks
======
binwiederhier
Full disclosure: I am the author of the post. Hope it's okay to post this
here. I thought it'd be pretty interesting to other people too.

